
Ask HN: Who's looking for a co-founder?  - grep
I've noticed that many of you are looking for a technical/business co-founder. Give a description of what you are looking for in a co-founder and for what.
======
chrischen
I'd like a co-founder for like.fm (Social music discover: twitter meets
music). After ping launched I rode the press wave. Getting around 50 new
signups/day now (up from about 1 or 2) and it's going up fast. I'd like
someone technical. I've got code in c++, c#, php, python, JavaScript, and
objective-c. Using mongodb. Will need to use lucene soon (non-search related
use) and possibly solr for search. The last two I've never used so if you know
them that's a huge plus. Also I have no CS degree so if you do, that would
complement my skills. And if you've scaled apps before, another plus. Contact
me at chris@like.fm for more info.

~~~
pclark
Chris is awesome, Like.FM is super interesting product - and Chris has good
taste in music.

~~~
chrischen
Haha thanks! And I just found out Like.fm's been featured on CNET. And here I
was begging bloggers to write about Like.fm...
<http://news.cnet.com/8301-13526_3-20015614-27.html>

So yea don't hesitate to contact me. Join in on something big!

~~~
pclark
nice one! now upvote the submission of the news article on HN :)

------
peng
Take a look at this HN co-founder wish list:
[https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AgCvDTyBjHdOdDFfMEN...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AgCvDTyBjHdOdDFfMENqeWVGNVFxTXdnaDZBRkd0cUE&hl=en)

------
markbao
I'm looking for someone focused on marketing with an interest in family and
social networks. The startup is a family sharing/storage app called Genevine
<http://genevine.com> \-- almost 100% built and on 2.0 but need a marketing-
focused co-founder. mark@markbao.com

~~~
bmelton
I just wanted to say that I clicked over to genevine, and while I honestly
don't know if I have even a remote need for this application, I'll almost
certainly be using it (and just registered) because it's gorgeous, and very
thoughtfully put together.

~~~
jacquesm
Jason and Mark are pretty awesome at what they do. You can't really go wrong
there.

~~~
markbao
Really appreciate it, man. Jason has been too busy lately, so he's dropping to
an advisory role instead of a co-founder, hence this post.

~~~
jacquesm
I keep pretty good tabs on most HN'ers that are more than just 'talk', and
there are a couple that stand out, you guys couldn't hide it if you wanted to
:)

There are others too though, maybe I should do a bit of a write-up on the
'hidden gems', it's very easy to lose track of who does what with the number
of announcements here. Some people really deserve a bit more of the spotlight
because of their achievements.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
Wow, thank you Jacques. You're one of those really smart guys as well.

~~~
jacquesm
> You're one of those really smart guys as well.

If I were that smart I'd be a lot wealthier than I am so don't bet on that :)

------
davidw
I'm always looking to get to know cool people who may or may not want to work
on creating something at some point. I think knowing someone for a while is
important though, so I'm not looking to create more than, say, an open source
or side project at the time being. I actually have a number of side project
type things that I'd be willing to "share"... Stuff like LangPop.com - it's
probably not a business, but it's a fun project.

------
tchae
I'm looking for a developer who fancies himself a designer (or vice versa) out
in Boston area (preferably). Someone interested in pursuing the creation of a
startup called nuSage <http://nuSage.com> which helps recruiters connect with
college students.

I have a great background in biz dev as well as the general business side
(marketing, customer development, management, and sales). Now I'm looking for
someone to complement my skill set.

I landed the first investment check around the amount of what
incubator/accelerator programs give out and I have another one around the same
amount being finalized within the next two weeks.

I know the money isn't enough to pay market (obviously) I am very flexible
with providing my tech co-founder with plenty enough living expenses to get us
going into the angel round of financing projected somewhere around december.

email me at tim.chae@gmail.com!

------
jacoblyles
Hi.

I'm located in Mountain View and looking for a co-founder for an app in the
local social space (like Message Party, i.e. connecting people to people near
them physically in space). I could use a mobile developer or someone to help
on the web backend.

But really I'm just looking for someone to help steer this project and to
share in the trials and joys of putting together a new product. It's okay if
you don't have a ton of experience - we're both learning as we go along.

My weakness is making things LOOK good. I could use a designer. But mostly I
just want a second to make me be accountable to someone and feel like I have a
real startup.

Drop me an email. It's in my profile. We can meet up at Red Rock.

------
hackernoob
I'm looking for a technical co-founder for a social platform ala twitter (it's
not twitter, but I'm just using that as a reference). I have a prototype and a
clear vision.

I'm looking for an experienced, and enthusiastic technical copartner who "gets
it", is excited about the potential, and want's to really work on this project
to see it succeed.

I'm open to languages, platforms because at this stage it really doesn't
matter. Typical web stacks are a good starting point. More, and deeper
experience is always appreciated.

vikas98@hotmail.com

------
rach
I am looking for a technical co-founder, either based out of bay area or
India. I have a business background. Doing whatever it takes to make things
happen, is something I consider as my strength. Currently, I'm the only
founder, and have built a basic working prototype with the help of hacker
friends (who cannot join the team full time right now).

The app is about leveraging our social graph. The idea has been validated, and
I'm planning to test out the app with real users in a month's time - currently
some bug fixing is being done. I'm also planning to apply for YC October
batch.

I'm looking for a hacker who shares the entrepreneurial passion, is ready to
work hard and do whatever it takes to build a successful startup, is open to
ideas, has a sense of humor and an appetite for the early stage pre-funded
startup roller-coaster ride. Also, someone who has experience building a
consumer / social app from scratch - even if it's a fun side project, but
having built something from grounds up is a huge plus. Being able to
communicate, set right expectations and meet them is important.

I'm reachable at mattshapiro77 at gmail dot com

------
nl
Looking in Adelaide, Australia for another developer/biz person co-founder
with skills that complement mine. I'm planning to apply to YC for this
(October) intake.

I'd like to remain a little stealthy about exactly what I'm working on, but
it's location based, with mobile and web components. Despite that somewhat
generic description I think I have one unique insight which just might have
some fairly profitable ramifications.

I have some other ideas too, and I'm more than happy to discuss anything you
might have, too.

Here's what my YC application currently say about my co-founder situation:

 _I don't have a co-founder, but I do have people who would join if this was
successful.

I would like to find the right co-founder, though. Ideally I need someone who
is a natural networker and business development person as the success of this
project will come down to adoption. I'm good at the product management side of
that, but someone who can drive building distribution and advertising
partnerships would help a lot._

Other things that would be useful:

\- Local \- Design taste for both web and mobile apps \- iPhone developer
skills (I can handle Android) \- Java or maybe Python web-dev skills

Contact details on profile

------
rdl
I'm looking for a technical/business cofounder or two for my new
virtualization/cloud security infrastructure thing. I am spending the rest of
2010 outside the US, but will be moving somewhere (default: Palo Alto) in
January 2011, and am working on it remotely now. I'd be flexible on location
(within the US, Austin and Seattle are on my list; NYC is the only major city
I rule out), or international, but I think there's a better
sales/marketing/talent case in the US.

I'd also like to find a kickass startup enterprise sales guy -- someone who
can be hands on to start, and then either transition to building/running a
team, or just being a great individual contributor. That could be one of the
founders, or sometime in 2011.

I know some great people around SFBA, including some domain experts for some
of the core technologies, but I'm very interested in having the best founding
team possible, so any additional options would be great.

------
fapi1974
We are a garage-stage company with a product that provides premium booking
services to demanding taxi users. We are pre-funding, have a demo-ready
prototype, and our product will be ready to ship in a couple of months.

We are looking for a business cofounder who will be initially responsible for
taking the solution to market: a combination of strategic thinking along with
plenty of hands-on work developing sales channels on the supply side (taxis) &
on the demand side (users). We are in fairly advanced conversations with
several partners already, so you will have to hit the ground running.

This is a high-risk/high-reward position with a big slice of equity for the
right candidate, and the opportunity to be first in line for tackling a market
valued at $1-2B (worldwide).

Ping me through HN or write to us at jobs [at]swishly[dot]com

------
necrecious
Looking for a biz dev guy in the Boston area.

Need to be knowledgeable in tech and specialist in customer development or
corporate sales.

My company has a SaaS iPhone app that is looking to grow customer base and
expand into enterprise market.

~~~
tchae
hey although I am trying to find a tech co-founder for my startup, nuSage
(<http://www.nuSage.com>) I have a ton of very great friends who would be
amazing a biz dev for you out in the Boston area. feel free to contact me
maybe we can meet up and i can lead some intros.

------
shuleatt
I'm currently based in NYC, but thinking of moving to SF. I'm looking to join
or start something though I could care less about the title I'm given. I don't
code per se, but have an excellent sense of product, marketing and biz dev.
I've raised angel and VC and sold one company. I can get shit done. A recent
side project of mine is <http://eat.ly>. I'm open to whatever and have a few
technical folks who'd join the right project I was involved with. Email in
profile.

------
dgudkov
Looking for tech co-founder for my startup - cloud-based web-charting with
some unique and smart social features.

Ideal person is experienced developer 30+ y.o. who wants to take full
responsibility for back-end (database model, CRUD methods, server side of
AJAX, integration with 3rd party services, etc.) and build scalable and
expandable architecture. Also he/she enjoys smart ways to resolve complex
technical problems, respects deadlines and is creative and positive critic.

Telecommuting is OK.

Those who interested - please see my profile for contact details.

------
lachyg
I'm looking for a technical co-founder. Excellent in Ruby, specifically Ruby
on Rails.

I'm doing the marketing, project management, running the show, idea
development. I guess the business guy role.

The startup is basically a way of connecting clients with high quality front
end developers. Imagine a high quality, curated eLance.com. Imagine a merged
eLance.com and a PSD2HTML.com.

It's called 'CollectiveJam'.

I'm reasonably far in, and have all the designs being worked on as we speak,
and everything set into motion.

------
DotSauce
I am looking for a technical co-founder to integrate oAuth / @Anywhere and a
couple other key changes to my existing Twitter app. It's written in RoR and
housed on GitHub.

Has viral potential! Virtually every Twitter member can relate to this app.
Please get in touch via contact form on my personal site with any questions. I
would also enjoy viewing your previous work.

------
alexro
I'd be interested in a business/communications female co-founder since my
product is women-targeted. I'm the only founder-developer and it's still in
the early stage so plenty of time to make collective decisions. The business
model is real, but bootstrapping doesn't accelerate getting to profitability.
I'll consider applying to a seed program.

------
dublinclontarf
Have a project I'm about to embark on, but since I'm in Nanchang China I doubt
there is anyone here worth hooking up with (if there is hot damn). So I need a
remote/distance co-founder.

Business and design orientated would be nice, I'm awful at PR or most of those
types of things, point in case, I've a 5 year old reddit account with Karma
thats less than 200.

~~~
zkoch
I'm in Chengdu. Not exactly close to Nanchang, but closer than the Bay Area.
Any more details on what the project is?

------
zhyder
I'm looking for a cofounder for a new startup. Still in idea phase (which
means I'm open to yours as well :)), but I have an idea+prototype for
something I'm personally excited about: augmented reality for shopping.

I'm usually in the valley, but traveling at present. zhyder at dabbleboard dot
com

------
olalonde
I'm looking for a co-founder with experience in the online payment industry
(preferably non technical but will consider technical if you're bringing
something new to the table). See <http://www.payfacade.com>.

~~~
petervandijck
You're looking for a preferably non-technical co-founder?

------
knipknap
I'd be looking for

\- General intelligence \- Enough passion to work long hours \- Good at what
I'm not. (I can build a product, he/she could have a marketing background or
something. Obviously we'd still both be working on both.)

~~~
zallarak
I am interested, how can I contact you? I can give you credentials and details
via email if you like. zain.allarakhia at gmail

~~~
knipknap
Oh, sorry, I didn't see your response until today. I am actually not looking
for a cofounder right now. I just misunderstood the submitters question,
thinking he was looking for inspiration in what to look for in a co-founder.

------
amac
I'm a management graduate looking to work with a technical person. My contact
information is in my profile. Particularly interested in mobile, marketplaces
and merchantry.

------
elvirs
I have many good projects, most in idea stage. I am good in user experience /
usability, frond end design, business development, strategy, monetization.
Looking for a really good coder, who can code and scale entire thing, making
all of the features work like charm. i can share simmple description of my
projects with you and we can start working on them together if any of those
interest my prospective technical cofounder, drop me a line, elvirs AT gmail
DOT com

~~~
petervandijck
"I have many good projects, most in idea stage" -> So you have a lot of ideas,
basically?

------
trizk
<http://presence.co> is always looking for good people

------
known
<http://fairsoftware.net>

------
Dramatize
It might be a long shot, but anyone in the Brisbane Australia area?

~~~
BJakopovic
I'm interested in getting into something in Brisbane. Hit me up.

------
Keyframe
Out of curiosity, anyone here into/in for a gamedev?

~~~
jlees
Yes, my next project is most likely going to be a game. Most of my industry
experience is on the writing, reviewing and community side, so I want to get
my feet wet on the technical :)

~~~
Keyframe
What kind of writing? I was a story editor and story editor dept. chief for a
while for tv shows screenplays, among other things related to it.

------
jbrun
I am. New project, very exciting. Need someone with technical skills and an
interest in search. Yes, very vague, contact me to learn more.

------
aneth
Wow, lots of vagueness here. I'll try to be concrete.

I'm looking for someone who amazes me with their insights in the areas of my
relative weakness. That includes design, user experience, sales, marketing,
and media. You should also have a decent sense of humor, not be too arrogant,
and generally be someone I'd like to be around and can trust.

I'm decent and understand most disciplines required for a startup, but it's
too hard and not that fun to do everything on my own. That means you should
really be able to show me demonstrable abilities, as I'm pretty demanding of
someone who wants the title "cofounder." Ambition is great, but you better
have worked on lots of stuff in your spare time if you have no track record.

I can show you that I'm an accomplished developer with many job offers each
week that I turn down so that I can stick with consulting and pursue startup
dreams. You should also be someone in demand, but turning down work. Honestly,
I meet a lot of unemployable talkers and not enough doers.

My current ambition is to turn craise.com into a great business. There is a
long story behind the existing product, but that's not the important part. The
business model is there and I have the product direction. We need "customer
development" - early customers to figure out our product and distribution
model.

I've got lots of other projects behind me, including cribq.com - which I use
all the time but hasn't been touched in 4 years. I built a good part of
divvy.com for a client. I'm currently developing a social shopping system for
a client.

I have a complex and long story to my life, as many of us entrepreneurs do,
but I have experience with business, management, I speak Mandarin Chinese, and
play ice hockey.

I'd love to do an incubation program like YC.

Get in touch at alex at stacktrace.com and we can meet.

